# New Photos



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

*New Photos - updated w/more pics*

Greetings --


I have some new pics now that the track is about 95% done.

We have gone from this:









To this now:









I hosted a terrific HO Champ Car event last night. I'll post more pics this weekend.

'doba


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

WOW....very nice...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Beeeeautiful! Looks fast. I really like the miniumum of trickery/technical aspects.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

That is so sweet, excellent job :thumbsup: on the track and scenery. Looks like you got a great view from anywhere along the table as well.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice job Doba!! Lookslike ALOT of fun 

You know, I wish I had your free time..........of course if I did have it I'd probobly not be able to afford this hobby LOL

I did a little clinic on dressing up those little bottle brush tree's somewhere...hmmm cant recall, where did I leave that clinic..HMMMM Maybe its in my Thread here 

Of course maybe youve already done this. its hard to tell on an Overall view.

cant wait to see the other 5%................by the way, did I ever tell you I did do one of thos HO die cast Nascar body builds?? Sure changes the operation of the car......tracks MUCH better and although they run slower, they are still way faster than you need as long as your running similar set ups.
Best part, They LOOK amazing compared to the plastic bodies!!

So, lets see a little Nascar action


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I used 1/32nd scale Scalectric guardrail to mimic the Armco barriers on European circuits. I cut the posts down shorter and hot glued the rails to nails which I drilled holes for thru the tabletop.









The 5% remaining to do includes a catch fence around the Stadium turn and fences to mark off the forest and paddock areas. Some of our racers can be seen in this pic. There were 13 of us running on Thursday.










Here is the "multi-million dollar" (in HO scale) pit / paddock complex with the F1 style garages. This took three months to complete and is built from Legos.









More later.

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Here's a little lower angle on the pit area. The covered platforms are HO train platforms are supposed to represent the area of the pic where the F1 teams always call the race from. Eventually I would like to put some team figures up under there with the sign boards that tell the driver what position they are in and how far behind they area (i.e. P2, -3.5 Schum, +2 Alonso)









The Media Center with Race Control tower on top. This sits in the middle of the pit, between the two sets of garages. There are six 2-car garages on each side of this structure, which is fully supported by Lego Technic beams. The garages are also lit and yes it was a pain in the arse.









More later.

'doba


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

'doba,

every time I look at your track I sit back and my chair and Go..."DANG!" thats awesome work...


Dave


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: What a clean job you've done! Impressive work. Even with good scenery parts it doesn't look overcrowded and that's really nice to see


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

That...
Is....
Fantastic...
Thank you for sharing your work...
Scott


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AWESOME stuff... great-looking layout, and that pit area is phenomenal. hey, how wide is the table?

--rick


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow.

(reviews posts to see what adjectives have not already been used).

That is Superific!

The pics are great, but standing in the presence of that track, let alone racing on it, is beyond what I can imagine. Having said that....More Pics Please! :thumbsup:


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow! Looking for the correct adjective also... how about... Jealous?

Thanks for posting the pictures.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Way to go "doba :thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Sweet!*

Thats a very nice track.Well done!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Fan-friggen-tastic! Nice job. :thumbsup: 

Those buildings look really cool and my nephew would be so jealous to see what you did with Legos. (He's the Lego Prince!) The Legos add to the cinder block look. The glass sections of the suite/press box look really cool with the tint. I like the underpass area that takes you out into the pits. That's just like MIS. At MIS they actually do the final inspection in the area under the suites as the cars roll out to the track.  That is if you can keep the officials awake.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

P.S.; what happened to the Pagoda-looking green glass tower?


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

awesome work doba! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Slott V said:


> P.S.; what happened to the Pagoda-looking green glass tower?


That weird-looking thing is actually unexplainable. It is plastic panels and clear bricks and stuff that are kind of like Lego but they aren't. I got them from my uncle when I was in Germany visiting family with my mother. I remember getting them on a trip to a factory, but I don't know what their use was.

Years later I just took all the green plates and stuck them together with the top few layers separated by the opaque kind of clear pieces with colored pieces behind them. It's not really a building, just a -_thing_- . I'll have to snap a pic sometime.

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Slott V said:


> . . . The glass sections of the suite/press box look really cool with the tint. I like the underpass area that takes you out into the pits. That's just like MIS. At MIS they actually do the final inspection in the area under the suites as the cars roll out to the track


I snapped these pics last summer during the F1 weekend at Indianapolis. I wanted to get some ideas for my pit lane but this was way, way before I ever even could have guessed I'd end up using Legos.

Once I started with the Legos, I definitely wanted to have a Gasoline Alley feel under the media center part of the pit lane.

























'doba


----------



## MaximuM (Jan 31, 2007)

Absolutely awesome track there 1976Cordoba! Fantastic work. What size table is your track on?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

ParkRNDL said:


> AWESOME stuff... great-looking layout, and that pit area is phenomenal. hey, *how wide is the table*?
> 
> --rick


8' x 16' -- BIG 

'doba


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Doba - A couple of months ago you promised a tower and pit area that would blow us away. I certainly am not disappointed. Great looking layout. 8' x 16' is a great size, that's what I have! Unfortunately, I tried to cram as much track as possible into that space so mine is not as clean as yours.

Jim


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

T-jetjim said:


> 8' x 16' is a great size, that's what I have! . . . I tried to cram as much track as possible into that space . . .
> 
> Jim


Whoa -- after viewing your gallery I'd say you succeeded!  I'd get too confused running on your track! Still very neat though.

'doba


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Just out of Curiosity, Are you planning on Painting your track?

Some do, some dont, I was just wondering if you were thinking about it.

I painted Mine for a couple of reasons, the biggest being plastic track is a DUST MAGNET.......Painting it makes a World of Differance!!


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

How does painting track make it any less likely to attract dust? The rails have power going thru them afterall so it shouldnt matter much. 

Anyway, I just wet my pants after seeing the finished product. VERY WELL DONE SIR! I knew when you first started this it was going to turn out great. Everything is very realistic and the time you put into it really shows. Congrats, now just enjoy racing on it!


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Slott V
> P.S.; what happened to the Pagoda-looking green glass tower?
> 
> ...


OK, Cordoba-- You completely lost me here. Are you refering to your press center or something else? Please explain.

Your pit buildings and press facility are terrific. You said you wanted to make something unique for your track. I have the feeling they won't be unique for long, as there will be a bunch of people ready to try and duplicate your structure. This would be a good time to buy Lego stock.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

amsra said:


> OK, Cordoba-- You completely lost me here. Are you refering to your press center or something else? Please explain.
> 
> Your pit buildings and press facility are terrific. You said you wanted to make something unique for your track. I have the feeling they won't be unique for long, as there will be a bunch of people ready to try and duplicate your structure. This would be a good time to buy Lego stock.


One photo shows the green pagota looking tower at the end of the table...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

BewstdGT said:


> How does painting track make it any less likely to attract dust? The rails have power going thru them afterall so it shouldnt matter


Static electricity! Paint is an insulator/barrier.


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Bill Hall said:


> Static electricity! Paint is an insulator/barrier.


But the bottom side isnt painted and regardless its going to have a static charge from the power supply, no? Im not electrician but I dont see how that gets around it. Regardless its too much work for me to do, I admit Im too lazy to paint that much track!


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

I see it now. I thought that was a stack of parts containers.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

BewstdGT said:


> But the bottom side isnt painted and regardless its going to have a static charge from the power supply, no? Im not electrician but I dont see how that gets around it. Regardless its too much work for me to do, I admit Im too lazy to paint that much track!


Think of it like this. Shuffle your feet across the carpet and touch the doorknob=zap. Then put a barrier like a piece of cardboard or clothing on the doorknob and try it again. It wont rip you bad, if at all. Plastic makes good static. Polyester like carpets or windbreakers, plastic combs or brushes, styrene like track; They all have some minimal charge in the proper conditions. Everything has a charge. Some stuff more than others. Thats why there always seems to be more crud on the track and plastic building roofs then on lesser charged inert landscaping. Any less conductive barrier between polar opposites will lessen the static attraction. Dust under the track doesnt matter providing you've used No-Ox, soldered joints or jumpers. 

Granted painting track wont eliminate dust. Dust is a universal constant. LOL The idea is to lessen it, and of course the obvious aesthetic. Looks cool.

Any additional charge in the track, if any, will dissipate when you power down and return to it's normal static charge quickly. Just like if you shuffle your feet, then wait a while to touch the doorknob, no shock! The charge dissipates quickly. Sounds bonehead but thats all I got!


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Bill Hall said:


> Sounds bonehead but thats all I got!


You bonehead...j/k.  That makes sense though, now I get it. But Im still too lazy to paint the track, thats always going to be a factor. Plus, unless you have a permenant track its kinda useless to paint it. Maybe next winter when Im miserably bored and up to my head in snow I'll worry about it.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank You Bill, couldnt have said it any better my own self .......Too lazy to paint a track but not to lazy to clean it more often/clean cars more often/replace parts more often etc.

Bottom line is this
If you are too Lazy to do something you have yet to learn that that same lazyness costs you more work in the end, No Matter What the project.
I didnt make the rule, its built into nature..........you may not know it now, but one day you'll figure it out!!

Kinda goes along with the old saying
Theres never enough time to do it right......But theres always enough time to do it over!!

P.S. Pet hair is worse than Dust around plastic tracks!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

BewstdGT said:


> Anyway, I just wet my pants after seeing the finished product. VERY WELL DONE SIR! I knew when you first started this it was going to turn out great. Everything is very realistic and the time you put into it really shows. Congrats, now just enjoy racing on it!


Thanks!

And I just e-mailed back to you regarding your questions about the green grass.

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

TGtycopro said:


> Just out of Curiosity, Are you planning on Painting your track?
> 
> Some do, some dont, I was just wondering if you were thinking about it.


NOPE -- I'd have to paint the borders to match and they line the entire circuit on both sides of the track, so NO WAY! 

The only painting I am doing is little color dots to mark the lanes and a set of white lines for the 'penalty box' for Stop-Go penalties.

'doba


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice track Where can I get the Silver Gaurd rails at?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

ScottD961 said:


> Nice track Where can I get the Silver Gaurd rails at?


They are 1/32nd scale guardrail that I cut the posts down on. Think they were Scalectric.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

That is spectacular, Doba; both the layout and scenery/details. I drift in and out of these boards so may have missed it, what have you done with your other track? The one with the jumbotron?

Also, I often think of using Lego's, but never do because of the cost of specialized pieces. It looks like you put something really great together with fairly ordinary Lego's. Any idea on the total cost?


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Peacefield said:


> That is spectacular, Doba; both the layout and scenery/details.


I second that.....with all due respect to everyone else, I have always considered this particular track my favorite. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Peacefield said:


> That is spectacular, Doba; both the layout and scenery/details. I drift in and out of these boards so may have missed it, what have you done with your other track? The one with the jumbotron?
> 
> Also, I often think of using Lego's, but never do because of the cost of specialized pieces. It looks like you put something really great together with fairly ordinary Lego's. Any idea on the total cost?


Peacefield -- this is the track with the jumbotrons. The only other track I have right now is my small oval on an 8' folding table.

As for the cost of the Legos . . . let's just say it was a good chunk of change - with none of that bogus Canadian coin mixed in - and leave it at that. I prefer to look at the end result and not reflect on the cost of the journey to get there. :lol:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

rudykizuty said:


> I second that.....with all due respect to everyone else, I have always considered this particular track my favorite. :thumbsup:


Thanks!  There are a lot of great tracks posted here at Hobby Talk -- there's bits I like in each one. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

coach61 said:


> 'doba,
> 
> every time I look at your track I sit back and my chair and Go..."DANG!" thats awesome work...
> 
> ...


 
Couldn't say it any better than Dave! :thumbsup::thumbsup: OFDave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How's the pit area coming, Doba? Any progress pics?

Rich


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> How's the pit area coming, Doba? Any progress pics?
> 
> Rich


Yes the pits pics please ! 

Bear


----------

